# Best CPU COOLER FOR E5800



## macho84 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi guys please help me decide on best cooler my choice are below.

Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (RR-910-HTX3-G1)

Scythe KATANA3 3Heat Pipes CPU Cooler (SCKTN-3000)

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (RR-B10-212-GP)

Not going to overclock but want to keep the cpu cooler as long as i can. I had just ordered nzxt gamma case and going to fill with all fans in it. I already had cm ordinary 120 mm fan at 1200 rpm . Thought of setting it in top and side 2 each and front 120 i had ordered xtra flow from cm. All these will be controller by senetry 2 controler. Hope this should keep the pc somewhat cool. My HDD is getting very hot so will these keep them cool. thats the reason i bought the xtraflow fan so that hdd will be close to that can blow some cool air to that which will be taken from front chassis.


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ if no OCing then CM Hyper TX3


----------



## Tarun (Aug 12, 2011)

go for a hyper 212+ its more future proof and its the best bang for ur bucks and tx3 costs 1200 and a hyper 212+ costs 1700 here in mumbai


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ that's cheap - in kolkata Hyper 212+ is around ~2.1k.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 13, 2011)

Tarun said:


> go for a hyper 212+ its more future proof and its the best bang for ur bucks and tx3 costs 1200 and a hyper 212+ costs 1700 here in mumbai



hyper 212+ costs only 1700 in mumbai? good. Then we might have to import them.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

My vote goes to Hyper 212+.


----------

